# Need information on deere 316



## SuperFreak (Sep 18, 2003)

Im lookinga t buying a deere 316. What can this machine handle? Does it have a rear lift for say box blade? What else can the machine do besides mow the lawn?

Any other pertinent information would be helpful as i dont know much about this machine.

Also are parts hard to find as in implements and are they exspensive?


----------



## wba1949 (Jan 6, 2004)

There are 2 different models of 316's out there. One with a 16 horse Kohler one lunger and the other with the Onan twin. The tractor with the Onan is usually referred to within' John Deere circles as the "late model" 316. Both are very capable, hard working tractors but are different in some regards as to which attachments are available and the applications as to how to mount them. 

Is it the early model Kohler or the late model Onan powered machine you're looking at? Bill


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

now I may be wrong, and correct me if I am, but I belive the late 316 was a lower HP verson of the 317, and 318. and the early was a relative of the 212,214,216 tractors of the 70's.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

The early 316 imediately followed the Deere 300 which replaced the 140. It is a clone to the 300 but was renamed to differentiate it from the 312 introduced in 1978 and it had dual hydraulics in the front and independant rear brakes with 2 pedals. The 317 came out in 1979 and after that was a failure, Deere redesigned the 300 series from the ground up and created the legendary 318 soon followed by the Onan powered 316 in 1982? 

Either 316 can be fitted with a rear sleeve hitch for a rear blade. A category "0" was also available as optional equipment and they are expensive to buy now ($500 for a nice one) They can operate a 54" wide hydraulic lift front blade, rear tiller up to 48" wide, a 48" wide snow blower, and some more exiotic stuff like a front mounted chipper made by MacKissic, a rear post hole drill made by Danuser, a rear flail mower, front mounted 540 RPM PTO, and a whole bunch of other stuff. The exiotics are harder to find, but they are out there.

You might want to go to www.weekendfreedommachines.ORG and click on the model info button at the top of the page and check out all the goodies once made for these. Since most of the common attachments were made for over 10 years for the 140, 300, 312, 314, 316, 317, 318, 322, 330, and 332 (not all attachments are switchable between all models). I own one of each and if I had to pick one, I'd take the older Kohler one as it offers the dual hydraulics in the front which works great for plowing snow.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

How did you make out superfreak? Any additional info you might need, please fell free to ask, ok?


----------

